# Messwerte in ein Array schreiben WAGO 750-881



## 4Two (10 Mai 2011)

hallo,

ich würde gerne messwerte wie temperaturen, helligkeit o.ä. zusammen mit einem zeitstempel in ein array schreiben um sie dann in eine excel datei o.ä. zu exportieren (mit codesys und wago 750-881 controller). es gibt zwar ein beispielprogramm auf der seite von wago, nur wüsste ich nicht, wie ich es auf meine fragestellung zuschneiden könnte. ich hab schon mal versucht denn messwert aus einem eingang meiner wago einem array zuzuweisen hat aber irgendwie nicht geklappt. 
vielleicht wisst ihr ja schnelle abhilfe für diese wahrscheinlich banale problem.
danke.


----------



## gloeru (10 Mai 2011)

Wie du das Array füllen must:
Messwerte_ := Messwert;

Wobei du i (Int) von Hand hochzählen musst, bis max. so gross wie das Array instanziert ist. 
Ich würde jedoch die Zeit/Datum nicht mitloggen, sondern anhand von i ausrechen. z.B. loggst du alle 5 Minuten, dann gibt das 288 Werte pro Tag. 

Für das Abspeichern würde ich jedoch laufend in eine Datei speichern. Bei OSCAT z.B. gibt es entsprechende Bausteine. (DLOG_STORE_FILE_CSV) Da kannst du auch gerade die Zeit mitloggen..._


----------



## 4Two (11 Mai 2011)

Perfekt!!!

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


Grüße
4Two


----------



## KingHelmer (22 Oktober 2013)

Hi,

Habe mir mal die Doku angeschaut und festgestellt, dass ich keine Ahnung habe, wie ich mein 16x16 zweidim. Array in eine CSV schreiben lassen kann.
Ich habe ja nur die Möglichkeit, bestimmte Datentypen in das "DLOG"-Format zu bringen.
Array steht hier aber nicht zur Auswahl und mehrere Datenpunkte des Arrays gleichzeitig auf den Baustien zu geben scheint ja auch nicht zu funktionieren, oder?

Kann mit hier einer das Licht am Ende des Tunnels zeigen?

Vielen Dank und Grüße, 
Florian


----------



## Erik Böhm (22 Oktober 2013)

Moin
CSV heist ja nur Komma getrennt.
Also Wert1,Wert2,Wert3 usw...
Das geht mit der SysLibFile ziemlich einfach 'von Hand'.
Gruß Erik


----------



## @lex (24 Oktober 2013)

@KingHelmer,
du kannst dein 2-dim Array mit der SysLibFile und dem "append" Attribut, Stück für Stück abspeichern. Nach dem Motto erst Array[0], dann Array[1] anhängen usw.
Geht. Hab ich grad ausprobiert...


----------

